# 1 DAY NEW ALREADY UNIQUE



## N2TORTS (Dec 23, 2012)

This lil' Fella is 24 hours old .....and unique at that. This is from the second clutch hatching now and all other siblingsâ€™ are symmetrically perfect.....but this guy has a unique split scute on his left side..












JD~


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 23, 2012)

I so love the ones with split scutes....


----------



## CharlieM (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks like redstrike needs to get himself that one as a Christmas present.


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 23, 2012)

dmarcus said:


> I so love the ones with split scutes....



I Think He should be called "Lefty" ........D' man, I might have to save this one for you!


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 23, 2012)

I have two with split scutes, and it sure makes it easy to tell them apart, lol


----------



## Redstrike (Dec 23, 2012)

Very cool!

Those split scutes remind me one of my orange cherries, Mimosa. Only your baby has them "flipped" relative to Mim's scutes.
Looks like an owl face to me:


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 23, 2012)

Redstrike said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Those split scutes remind me one of my orange cherries, Mimosa. Only your baby has them "flipped" relative to Mim's scutes.
> Looks like an owl face to me:



Chris .... to wild ... looks like a mirror image upside down !


----------



## immayo (Dec 23, 2012)

I was just curious when you start putting pictures of your little babies up for sale on your site?


----------



## pam (Dec 23, 2012)

I love the ones with the split scutes


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 23, 2012)

Okay you got me drooling over the split scute one! There is just something I find completely irresistable about those unique patterned fellows.


----------



## Moozillion (Dec 23, 2012)

SO COOOL looking!!!


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 24, 2012)

hi, you have got some cute babies. i just love baby pics. happy holidays.


----------



## mainey34 (Dec 24, 2012)

Beauties...cant wait to see more pics...


----------



## Colin =D (Dec 29, 2012)

Beautiful pictures, I'v only seen one with the split, hermans tortoise so it was but the split was second last on its back ridge. very interesting !


----------



## turtlebrad (Jan 7, 2013)

What a beautiful tort!!


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Jan 8, 2013)

I just luv'em split scutes, JD !!!


----------



## tortylove (Jan 9, 2013)

Love! So unique


----------

